#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  hosting sites are slow !!!

## TamillanSivi

Most of the free hosting sites are very slow it is not good healthy for the website. Does anyone know the reason for it ?? :running:  :running:  :running:

----------


## Beacon

> Most of the free hosting sites are very slow it is not good healthy for the website. Does anyone know the reason for it ??


1) Overselling
2) Low end server with slow network speed
3) You have hitted your bandwidth or disc space or IO usage or iNodes
4) Your site has heavy contents or poorly coded
5) your account resource is not restricted and used by other accounts
6) there are hundreds more reason where you can easily find it through online..

----------


## TamillanSivi

Thank you for your reply to my Question. I will check about this.

----------

